# Ok Everybody. Lets PARTY!



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Since I posted about online parties, some seem to be ready to do it.  @Gary O' already showed up with his party hat. And @RadishRose  brought a nice party snack tray and quiches I believe. Whatever they are, they look good.  We could use some more food, some drinks (don't get drunk now ) and of course, music. Post your favorite party songs.


Here's a party song for you.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 9, 2020)

Will there be a lot of dancing?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

ROFLMAO! I LOVE it!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

A centepiece.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

i'll come party after work. later gators.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Cooling drinks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'll come party after work. later gators.


You won't be too pooped-out, Marci?


----------



## Pecos (Jun 9, 2020)

Whoa, my coffee hasn't fully kicked in yet.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Gotta have some brews.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Whoa, my coffee hasn't fully kicked in yet.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Gotta have some brews.View attachment 108963


My husband is going to love you, Lewkat!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2020)

.....on lunch break, I work from home, so what the hey......*could seriously use a parte'!*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Will there be a lot of dancing?


*Absolutely!
*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva .. he reminds me of Carlton from Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Wren (Jun 9, 2020)

Can’t have a party without some bubbly, Cheers everybody !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @OneEyedDiva .. he reminds me of Carlton from Fresh Prince of Bel Air


That's because that's who it is Pinky! LOL   I never knew who did Uptown Funk until you posted it. And I thought that was Bruno Mars though his name isn't shown here and it *is*.  The video is


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Rose you can cater my parties *anytime! *


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


>


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Oooh I can tell ya'll know how to party! Got me boogying over here.  Get on up everybody.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since I posted about online parties, some seem to be ready to do it.  @Gary O' already showed up with his party hat. And @RadishRose  brought a nice party snack tray and quiches I believe. Whatever they are, they look good.  We could use some more food, some drinks (don't get drunk now ) and of course, music. Post your favorite party songs.
> 
> View attachment 108951View attachment 108952
> Here's a party song for you.


OneEyedDiva. Is the picture of the platter on the table your house?

If so, I am so envious!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

*Virgin pina coladas in case don't drink alcohol.
*


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2020)

I booked the Chippendales for the party.  They'll be by about 7:00.  







And I wouldn't want you guys to be left out, so I also booked some exotic dancers for you.  Be here on time, because they have to be home before it gets dark:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OneEyedDiva. Is the picture of the platter on the table your house?
> 
> If so, I am so envious!


No Marg....I don't host live parties.  LOL


----------



## MickaC (Jun 9, 2020)

PARTY.....never been to one like this.....HAPPY  HAPPY  HAPPY.... will get some stuff ready to bring...See you all later.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's because that's who it is Pinky! LOL   I never knew who did Uptown Funk until you posted it. And I thought that was Bruno Mars though his name isn't shown here and it *is*.  The video is


 No one else dances like Carlton 
I love Bruno Mars!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

MickaC said:


> PARTY.....never been to one like this.....HAPPY  HAPPY  HAPPY.... will get some stuff ready to bring...See you all later.


How about just a little old plain happy, Micka? 

Like this!


----------



## Wren (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO!


So will my son.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

OMG, the ladies are doing Swan Lake; hysterical!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Need some silly fun.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

And some brownies ....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> No one else dances like Carlton
> I love Bruno Mars!


Even though I don't have Bruno Mars in my collection, I love him too.  I've seen him perform on awards show and he's dynamite. What a talent!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How about just a little old plain happy, Micka?
> 
> Like this!


Aunt Marg, do you know that when Happy came out, it was released as a 24 hour video? Someone sent it to me...blew my mind!! What a brilliant concept. I watched damned near the entire 24 hours over a couple of days or so.  You can probably find all of it on YT, if not in one video, in one hour segments.


----------



## Wren (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oooh I can tell ya'll know how to party! Got me boogying over here.  Get on up everybody.


Here's the version I still luv Diva ....do the Monkey, do the Jerk, just me and you, we gonna Shing-a-ling.....and sock it to me


----------



## Kadee (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Can't forget the Irish Creme for a schnopps afterwards....



And use it for desserts too....what thee h*ll, lets just finish a bottle or two, hic hic


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 9, 2020)

I still have my disco dress from the 70's =D


----------



## MickaC (Jun 9, 2020)

*Refreshments....Tasty food....A game.....and....If there's someone that can't drive home, i have room for 8 crashers.*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh yummm. You people know how to party. ‘It’s time for a cheese tray.’


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And some brownies ....
> View attachment 109001



Wait. Are those regular brownies or should we be forewarned??


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Wait. Are those regular brownies or should we be forewarned??


Consider yourself forewarned.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

When you fancy a nip while strolling around.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Of course a fireworks display is in order for this sophisticated group.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Wait. Are those regular brownies or should we be forewarned??


However I have virgin alternatives for those not
wishing to indulge


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> When you fancy a nip while strolling around.View attachment 109034


Or staggering.  Choose your adjective.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> However I have virgin alternatives for those not
> wishing to indulge
> View attachment 109037
> 
> View attachment 109038


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll bring the red red wine and a guitar.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Where's the fun in that?


How would I know?
I’m the  wrong person to ask.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ll bring my saxophone  and sing to garden lovers guitar playing. 
Do we take requests?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’ll bring my saxophone  and sing to garden lovers guitar playing.
> Do we take requests?


Yes, by all means. We may may need to find a vocalist.   ☮


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> How would I know?
> I’m the  wrong person to ask.


Fun is my middle name, sometimes my first name.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Yes, by all means. We may may need to find a vocalist.   ☮


Haw haw...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Found some jams........


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Keesha said:


> However I have virgin alternatives for those not
> wishing to indulge
> View attachment 109037
> 
> View attachment 109038


Keesha...those look *so* good!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

Stock Aitken Watermen produced Rick Astley's hit song Never Gonna Give You Up as well as songs for many other artists.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

that other song was too nasty. not sure what has happened to the music today. ~arches a brow~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 109041


These look real tasty.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 9, 2020)

*Can't forget this classic. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

need some of these with the wine coolers


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

so far i'm bouncing in my seat. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> need some of these with the wine coolers
> View attachment 109045


I think those will go better with the Mary Jane.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

LMBO!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

i feel like i'm in the middle of the dance floor by myself. *boogies*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Loaded Nachos


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Kick it!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 109053


Check out the ‘fancy’ rolling papers!
Nice nail polish.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Did everyone go home?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

I actually kinda miss the MJ. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

something for the non alcoholic group


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

that disco ball gif is pretty cool


----------



## Ceege (Jun 9, 2020)

We've got time for at least one more dance.....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

~giggles~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

it's someone else's turn. i don't wanna be the only one posting in here.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Your choice of nap cap


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Nap cap? What's that top one?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Nap cap? What's that top one?


I don’t know. Maybe Grand Mariner ?
I don’t really drink any more and the odd time that I do I get really wasted.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

It's getting late.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Getting late....LOL! Where's your party spirit Rads?

Never had Grand Mariner.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

If I didn't have to work tomorrow I could stay in here all night easy. LOL


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Goodnight. We’ll pick back up tomorrow.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow.....That was a great party.....Will have to do this again....Great party stuff....Well, this party pooped me right out,. Get home safe everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Getting late....LOL! Where's your party spirit Rads?
> 
> Never had Grand Mariner.


Oh. That I’ve had. It’s like an orange brandy. I think it makes a nice night cap.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

~dances~ I'm gonna hang around a little longer.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh. Peppers back. She’ll probably pop in tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

Night you guys!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

~giggles some more~


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

My last one tonight. You guys got a lotta party posts to go to catch up. ~jams~


----------



## Wren (Jun 9, 2020)

Great party OneEyedDiva, thanks for the invite !


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Never had Grand Mariner.


It's delicious, but don't get buzzed on it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It's delicious, but don't get buzzed on it.


Make ya sick?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 10, 2020)

This great party went on pretty late. 
Did any of the neighbors complain?


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2020)

OK, now who's gonna clean this mess up?  The underwear in the pool is clogging the filter and somebody's still asleep on the lawn......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

Fun song & video. Skip the ad.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This great party went on pretty late.
> Did any of the neighbors complain?


Late?! Are you kidding me?!! We're going to party like one of my cousins. She hosts fabulous 3 day events.  The neighbors are partying too.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Build your own ice cream sundae station
Pick your own flavour of ice cream

Then add your favourite toppings


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Go on then Keesha, just a small one for me


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Now that’s a fine looking cone for a warm spring day.


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Well I always say, ‘If you’re gonna have one, you may as well have a big one’.......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

You been eating Keeshas  Brownies again RR ?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

OH........Crap!!!!!!!   I think i left the party too soon......Next time i'll take an afternoon nap.....get rested up for an all nighter. Great bunch of fun people.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

MickaC said:


> OH........Crap!!!!!!!   I think i left the party too soon......Next time i'll take an afternoon nap.....get rested up for an all nighter. Great bunch of fun people.


Just quit your job so you can party with us  24/7.  I’m sure everyone will understand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aunt Marg, do you know that when Happy came out, it was released as a 24 hour video? Someone sent it to me...blew my mind!! What a brilliant concept. I watched damned near the entire 24 hours over a couple of days or so.  You can probably find all of it on YT, if not in one video, in one hour segments.


Wow! Did not know that, OneEyed. You're one dedicated music listener!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’ll bring my saxophone  and sing to garden lovers guitar playing.
> Do we take requests?


I'll bring my acoustic bass guitar.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

Wren said:


> Go on then Keesha, just a small one for me
> View attachment 109153


Oh man...If I didn't already have ice cream in the house, I'd be frustrated right now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

I loved this song anyway but then I noticed a voice just like my son's when I listened with earbuds. if I didn't know better, I'd swear my son was doing vocals at the end saying "in the pocket, in the pocket" and "in the love socket, in the love socket"


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 10, 2020)

I guess I am too late


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I guess I am too late


Nope...party is not over yet Mark.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'll bring my acoustic bass guitar.


YESSSSS!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Double post


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh man...If I didn't already have ice cream in the house, I'd be frustrated right now.


I didn’t so had to go out and get some. 
Vegan Salted Caramel


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 10, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I'll bring the red red wine and a guitar.


I can also play the tin whistle -


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 10, 2020)

In bad taste - sorry (Deleted)


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 10, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Just quit your job so you can party with us  24/7.  I’m sure everyone will understand.


Ahhh the good ol days, wait a second they never ended - I was just a bit foggy there for a second. Carry on


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Us old folks sure know how to parrr teeeee!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


fine moves yes....lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'll bring my acoustic bass guitar.


what are you playing for us?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Treeguy should record something and let us hear him. No pressure.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

@Keesha      That's a great idea. Not sure i'm allowed to quit. My profession is a " Domestic Engineer " I'll check on that, certainly would give me more .....Party Time..


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok I'm dressed for another party. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2020)

This wonderful thread brought back many long forgotten great songs. I am downloading them and putting them into a group file which will be loaded into my car and certainly called up anytime I feel even slightly sleepy, or any time I need to drown out some teen's lousy music at a stop light.

My car will recognize this file as an album and I have been struggling for a name. Right now my top choice is:
"Diva's Wild Forum Party"

Many, many thanks to all who contributed to this superb collection of "Party Music."


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Hope mine was ok Pecos. I know I'm younger so my choices are a little different. I'm 54 going on 18 you know. LOL!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Hope mine was ok Pecos. I know I'm younger so my choices are a little different. I'm 54 going on 18 you know. LOL!


Yes indeed, you did good!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Hope mine was ok Pecos. I know I'm younger so my choices are a little different. I'm 54 going on 18 you know. LOL!


OMG Marci...I could be your mother!! You're a "baby" yet.  LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)

Pecos said:


> This wonderful thread brought back many long forgotten great songs. I am downloading them and putting them into a group file which will be loaded into my car and certainly called up anytime I feel even slightly sleepy, or any time I need to drown out some teen's lousy music at a stop light.
> 
> My car will recognize this file as an album and I have been struggling for a name. Right now my top choice is:
> "Diva's Wild Forum Party"
> ...


Pecos...you are something else!  Love the proposed name for your new file.  LOL   I'm so glad you are enjoying our party. You've contributed to the fun for sure.



Ken N Tx said:


>


Get DOWN Baby!  LOL  (And the dog too Ken).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)

*As a token of my appreciation for all who attended and contributed to this party, each of you gets a gift (contents are a surprise).  *


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


>


I love Madonna!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

~Dances around singing into her hotdog~

Where's the party?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG Marci...I could be your mother!! You're a "baby" yet.  LOL


Not sure how to respond to that. I'm sorry?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

One of the boys at work does that move Rads but I can't. I get confused and end up smacking my leg. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok she's cut off...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)

We need food !


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry about that. I don't know what's up with today's music.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Think I'm gonna scrub the 2020 stuff. LOL! Those are the children that should've had their mouths washed out with soap. I listen to some of it in the privacy of my own home but, it's not fit for general public settings like this.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not sure how to respond to that. I'm sorry?


Oh, lots of us here are as old enough to be your parent, and we know that you are "cool and savvy." My daughter is your age and my son is several years older. They are neat people to hang out with and so are you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks Pecos. {{hugs}}


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2020)

Steve Winwood "Roll With It"


----------



## Pecos (Jun 11, 2020)

Aretha Franklin "Chain Of Fools"


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 11, 2020)

Woohooooooooooo!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Aretha Franklin "Chain Of Fools"


Chain , chain, chain eee ehhh eeee ehh eee ehh eee ehhhhh...... chains of fools.


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

~Merengues in~


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 16, 2020)

How about some REAL Rock'n'Roll??!?


----------



## Wren (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes, how about some ?


----------



## Wren (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> need some of these with the wine coolers
> View attachment 109045


It's a well known fact that blue M&Ms make you smarter. I wonder if the red ones make you sexier? Does anybody know which color M&M does what? Again, it's scientifically proved there is a difference. And if you're going to party, you better know what your doing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It's a well known fact that blue M&Ms make you smarter. I wonder if the red ones make you sexier? Does anybody know which color M&M does what? Again, it's scientifically proved there is a difference. And if you're going to party, you better know what your doing.


I have no idea Fuzzy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

Fresh Cocktails for all.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

Followed by Salted Caramel shooters.


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2020)

OK, dammit, I'm still waiting for you guys to get your undies out of the pool!  There's a pink thong that says "Tuesday", a pair of lavender granny-panties and somebody's Captain America Underoos, size XXL.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

Lavender is a nice color.


----------



## Wren (Jun 20, 2020)

What no black lace bikinis ? (_Hell_ _where did they end up then  ???? )..._


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

Wren said:


> What no black lace bikinis ? (_Hell_ _where did they end up then  ???? )..._


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok food is served in the dining room.
Help yourselves. Plates, serviettes & cutlery at the end of the table


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Keesh! Where are the spaghetti-o's I asked for? ~Stomps foot and pouts~


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Keesh! Where are the spaghetti-o's I asked for? ~Stomps foot and pouts~


Here you go MarciKS. Just for you.
I just realized my previous buffet was a ‘grazing’ one so changed it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

TY *Snarfs them down*


----------



## charry (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## charry (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

Food


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 20, 2020)

OHOOOOOOOOO CRAP..... The day i wasn't here much.....missed a party. Have to get a new social planner, can't be missing parties.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> OHOOOOOOOOO CRAP..... The day i wasn't here much.....missed a party. Have to get a new social planner, can't be missing parties.


Well here’s today’s signature drink. 
Blue curaçao 
Coconut rum 
Old fashion Ginger ale 
Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Keesh! Where are the spaghetti-o's I asked for? ~Stomps foot and pouts~


You’re welcome.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’re welcome.


you're awesome sauce


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> you're awesome sauce


No sauce.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

sure hope i don't disturb the neighbors. lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

*giggles @ their outfits*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

hi ruthanne!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

want an iced tea ruthanne?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

diva i think this thread was an awesome idea. gives us something to do. *grooves*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

a little flash mob action


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

lol! some of these i've never heard. this is one of them!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

somehow i think this took a wrong turn. sorry. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2020)

that's it for me. gotta go grab some shut eye for work tomorrow after this song. *dances*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> want an iced tea ruthanne?
> View attachment 110563


Ty


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Ty


*grins*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

*everybody post hands in the air*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

Time for more brownies.
These ones are peanut butter brownies with extra kick.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

love ya keesha!! you bring the best snacks g/f!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

i wonder if diva had any idea this thread would get to be 12 pages long? *hehe*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)

Of course we need some dessert shooters to go with them. Check these out. Chocolate layered Parfait Shooters


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

*dj is taking 5*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *dj is taking 5*


You crack me up, you're always making me laugh!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> You crack me up, you're always making me laugh!


that makes me happy. i enjoy making people laugh and feel good!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

i wish more people would join in. makes me feel bad. i feel like i'm posting too much.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i wish more people would join in. makes me feel bad. i feel like i'm posting too much.


Forum seems to die out around this time, even with the different time zones. 
Getting late for me here too. 
Hate to be a party pooper but work tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

*takes a breather to chow down*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> Forum seems to die out around this time, even with the different time zones.
> Getting late for me here too.
> Hate to be a party pooper but work tomorrow.


i gotta work too. good seein ya. take it easy!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i gotta work too. good seein ya. take it easy!


You too! Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

didn't know this was a guy song. i only know the anita ward version. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

this is the last song from me tonight. if you guys want me to back off just let me know.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

Gummy Bears  Anyone?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2020)

More for me!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

*bops around munching pizza & chillin*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

*pouring myself another drink & kicking back in the corner*


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

ooh margarita's!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## mlh (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2020)

Now that’s what I call a great selection of food. Yummmm. Thanks Pam.  That chocolate cake looks amazing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

It's that time...




*Giggles*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

That Diva gal is missing one hell of an online party. *Grooves*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

So are a lot of ppl here.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So are a lot of ppl here.


Not me, I pop in here at least once a day, and do a little boogie each time (LOL).


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 9, 2020)

I wish more people would participate. It's fun.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

Not normally a huge country fan but I like this guy and this song. It’s funny.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

Yummm. Food. That looks good.
Spiked hot chocolate anyone?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

That’s my favourite tray. It’s got trail mix and candies as well as crackers. Yumm... cupcakes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

@MarciKS  Heyyyy...I'm back. Thank you party people for keeping this on and poppin'!  This song made me want to party the other day. They really start rocking the house about midway. The band is awesome. "Par-taay, c'mon lets partay ya'll".


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

And when you attend a rowdy party.  LOL  Oh man they *rock* this!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*P!nk - Get The Party Started (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Kool & The Gang - Celebration (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Earth, Wind & Fire - "Lets Groove" | Phil Wright Choreography | Ig : @phil_wright_*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Saturday Night Fever • Night Fever • Bee Gees*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

@pamelasmithwick ..you can cater my parties *anytime*!


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 12, 2020)

Am I too late to the party?





Vodka & Stuffed Peppers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

24 hours of Happy...1 a.m to 1:59 a.m.  If you move your cursor along the time bar (red line) you can skip to when new dancers start. Warning...this is fun to watch and somewhat addictive.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

24 Hours of Happy. Pharrell starts off each hour. Holey moley...check out the contortionist dancing starting at 40:07!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Some Barbecue?







Mojtos


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

@Trippy Hippie ..Nope..you're not too late! I didn't even know until today we are still partying.  LOL  Like the stuffed peppers, I'll pass on the vodka. 
@RadishRose ...that's a heckuva spread! I'll leave the pork and alcohol for our other guests.  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Trippy Hippie ..Nope..you're not too late! I didn't even know until today we are still partying.  LOL  Like the stuffed peppers, I'll pass on the vodka.
> @RadishRose ...that's a heckuva spread! I'll leave the pork and alcohol for our other guests.  LOL


Oh that's right, I forgot!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot!


No problem Rose. This party isn't just about me. It's for everyone. When I go to my sister's for dinner...she has some pork items and non pork ones for her daughter and me. I love the alternative you posted for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*97 year old women dancing in the streets on Italy*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Never Too Old To Party (Old People Dancing Compilation)*


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Billie Jean Dancing Senior Citizens*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> *97 year old women dancing in the streets on Italy*


WOW! She's hot stuff!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)

My son would put me in a home.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Senior Citizens Dancing To Rap Music.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 12, 2020)

**Chuckles* Those are pretty cute Robert.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (Jul 18, 2020)

Wow! This is sure an easier way to party! You don't kill yourself in the kitchen, no spilled booze in the livingroom, no extra party calories and best of all...no cleanup!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2020)

Just popping in for some ‘food’ from Pam. They all look so good I don’t know where to start


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi Mark. Did you bring something to drink?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

@pamelasmithwick , I can't move!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @pamelasmithwick , I can't move!!!


if we were to do a real live party we better plan on inviting her. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Hi Mark. Did you bring something to drink?


How about a margarita for you ?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

Peach please with sugar instead of salt!! LOL


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Peach please with sugar instead of salt!! LOL


Your wish....


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

That's awesome!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


Very underrated movie IMO !


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Very underrated movie IMO !


I enjoyed it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's some guacamole for the party. I hope someone brings the chips...enjoy


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 15, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> *Senior Citizens Dancing To Rap Music.*


ROFLM*O!!!  I SO needed this laugh today!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


----------



## Knight (Aug 15, 2020)

Splish splash oldie but


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I had a bottle of beer about now and maybe a joint, too, lol.  If I go out in my car the parking spot will probably be filled when I come back than I'll have to look for a parking spot on the crowded street.  So, no beer for me tonight.  It's all good I guess!  I'm waiting for mgmt to get me a garage parking space and then I'll be able to come and go whenever I feel like it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Aug 17, 2020)

Tampico Trauma by Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

Well I got my beer but I don't have a joint and I don't know anyone who does oh well maybe when they legalize it I'll be able to get some.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 19, 2020)

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well I got my beer but I don't have a joint and I don't know anyone who does oh well maybe when they legalize it I'll be able to get some.


You don’t know anyone who uses? 
Here you go Ruthanne! Enjoy!


----------



## charry (Aug 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You don’t know anyone who uses?
> Here you go Ruthanne! Enjoy!
> View attachment 119782




After you smoked a few of these.....


----------



## Keesha (Aug 26, 2020)

charry said:


> After you smoked a few of these.....


Well I hope that’s the reason........lol


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------

